# FS: NIB modded Abu C3 Sweden 5500 Rocket Reel ***SOLD***



## BeachBob

Never fished, cast, or rod mounted. Abu C3 5500 gear side, Rocket Reel solid machined cage and end plate w/mono mag, Rocket Reel spool and ABEC 5 hybrid ceramic spool bearings. A superb casting reel for beach or field.

*SOLD $200/shipped in the USA.*


----------



## Arnav

Well shucks !
I missed this one on here. Is it the same as on the other forum ?
Neither marked sold yet .. just wondering.
Thanks BB,
BR


----------



## BeachBob

See yer PM ....


----------



## Arnav

,


----------

